# night halt Near Oxford/northampton needed.



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Hi all, 
have decided to leave on the Thursday night for this years Petereborough show rather than Friday morning, so we atl east get a lie in and avoid most of the morning traffic :lol: .

So need likely spots for a night halt between Oxford [A34] and Towsester [A43] must be hard standing dont mind paying a small fee as prob arrive 10pm ish and leave 9.30am ish.

Dont want to stop on main routes as its a "night trunking" HGV route :twisted:

what about Bicester /Buckingham area?

cheers all


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

hi go to brackley drive into the town at the top of the town you will find A T S thay have a big car park that is empty most of the time at night .not sure what time thay open but you should be ok till 8am 
(i live just over the road from there )


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You could try the Peartree Roundabout services at the A.44/A.34 junction NWest of Oxford a huge car park with plenty of space in quiet corners. The services are 24 hours so plenty of folk about, but few lorries if I recall.
http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&s...ell+Peartree+services+Oxford&btnG=Search+Maps


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Slap bang oposite the Park & Ride is a camp site behind the Go Outdoors shop. C&CC from memory.

BUT we shall be pulling into a pub car park en route to Peterborough and will negotiate with the landlord for a couple of meals in exchange for sleeping it off in his car park. Never failed yet!

C.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Russell

If you come via Leamington Spa you can park on me drive as we won't be there :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

Cheers all ,

Jackie thanks but its a sort of out the way thing from us to Peterborough,.

Brackley seems favorite at the moment , keep the ideas coming.

cheers


----------



## firewood (Mar 17, 2009)

pm sent


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi Tramp

just thinking about this and your post on the M40 services fire thread. The "old" A43, now the B430 runs from the A34 to the M40 just after the filling station about 2-3 miles short of the M40 junction - it goes through Weston on the Green and Middleton Stoney, and there are a few laybys on that road, one especially in between the A4095 crossroads and Middleton Stoney. Have a look on google maps

lay by on B430

could be useful overnight? Also try around Islip village a couple of miles short of the M40 to the east.


----------

